# How to process Report of Marriage Contracted Abroad in the Philippines



## put.putra

Hello,

Im Indonesian Married Philippines girl and get married in indonesia last December 2012, because of the visa of my wife is just 60 days, and just short days left after wedding day, we decided to got to Philippines, without report our marriage in the embassy PH in Indonesia yet. and now so frustrating here to me to get clear info where i can report my marriage here i PH (Manila)

can anyone help me how to process Report of Marriage here in the Philippines, instead of going back to the Philippine Embassy?


----------



## Asian Spirit

There may be others with better or more accurate information that will reply here in the site. My own thoughts and opinion would be to tell you, take your marriage license etc and visit your (Indonesian) embassy in Manila with any question. Your wife probably needs to register the marriage here herself but I'm not sure even where she would do that. Perhaps she should visit the closest office of the Department of Foreign Affairs. They even have offices at some of the malls.



Best of luck to you both.


Gene


----------



## simonsays

Gene : if I understand, the marriage was registered in Indonesia: if so, same rule as applies for Singapore applies:

Go to Philippines Embassy in Jakarta, collect a Notice of Marriage Form, pay 37$ (if within one year of marriage) attach copies of marriage, passport copies (one each) and then after 3 days, go back to Embassy, and collect a sheet of paper that basically copies out the details in the marriage certificated and all .. and also a small slip that states "after 6 months, email to the Embassy and obtain Docket Number. And then proceed to NSO with the Docket number to get an authenticated copy of the Marriage certificate"

BTW, I was very impressed that after paying so much, all I got was just a sheet that basically had copied out the details of the applicants, witnesses and nothing much .. something that could have been done while waiting ..


----------



## Hassli

Hi there,

What happen if I failed to register my marriage in philippine embassy in Cairo egypt? Is there a fee for late registration ?

Also, Is it true that I cannot get philippine passport for my son if I don't register the marriage?

Thanks


----------



## simonsays

Hassli said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What happen if I failed to register my marriage in philippine embassy in Cairo egypt? Is there a fee for late registration ?
> 
> Also, Is it true that I cannot get philippine passport for my son if I don't register the marriage?
> 
> Thanks


If you dont' register within 1 year, there is penalty, which is 100% of the original cost - supposedly to notarise the documents (for which I was tempted to ask whether after 1 year, the documents becomes invalid .. ) and you and your wife will have to write a love letter to the NSO stating the reason why you forgot to register 

For the second - No, I don't know ..


----------



## Hassli

Thanks ecureilx.

Omg.. Been married for almost four years and need to pay 400% of the value.. 
I wonder what will be a valid reason why I didn't register our marriage other than I really don't intend to register plus I don't know that there is a requirement to register the same....

Hope someone will answer my other queries. 

I need to apply for my child passport, is there a way to get his Phil. Passport without having this report of marriage.

Thanks in advance


----------



## simonsays

Hassli said:


> Thanks ecureilx.
> 
> Omg.. Been married for almost four years and need to pay 400% of the value..
> I wonder what will be a valid reason why I didn't register our marriage other than I really don't intend to register plus I don't know that there is a requirement to register the same....
> 
> Hope someone will answer my other queries.
> 
> I need to apply for my child passport, is there a way to get his Phil. Passport without having this report of marriage.
> 
> Thanks in advance


well, after one year, the penalty is only 100% - not 100 % per year of missed registration

What to write ? Write what I wrote  

_I didn't know that the marriage has to be re-registered and notified to NSO .. 

I apologise for overlooking the process_

(now that's what i don't get - I pay money and still have to apologise ?? )


----------



## Hassli

Thanks ecureilx.... 

Anyone would like to answer my second inquiry?

I asked our consulate staff here in Dubai but didn't get a proper answer... Rather, he return the question to me.. (I asked if the report of marriage is really required and he replied but... What do you think?) and asked me to search in the Internet re the email address of the Phil. Consulate in egypt...


----------



## simonsays

maybe this can give you some ideas 

Report of Marriage | Embassy of the Philippines in Singapore

Report of Birth | Embassy of the Philippines in Singapore

BTW, the notice of marriage (or report of marriage) IS REQUIRED if you need to do anything official in Philippines, in relation to your married status .. trust me on that


----------



## rj.uk

When i was looking into getting a Filipino passport for my son 2 years ago - all they were concerned about was that i was a filipino citizen at the birth of my son. They wanted his registration of birth stating that. As far as i know the application process never asked me for a marriage certificate just my passport to prove that i had filipino citizenship at the time of his birth. He was born in the UK and looked into it even after his 18th birthday!
I would advice you going online and print the application and produce the documents that are required and maybe in the process if they do ask for your marriage certificate you can then register it at the same time


----------



## Hassli

Thanks rj.uk.


Visited the phil consulate here in Dubai. I printed and fill up the forms required (passport application and report of birth) along with the required documents. 

However they didn't accept the same as I need to register my marriage first. I went to register my marriage here in dubai but they said not possible Due to the new rule (jurisdiction mandate for every consulates) I need to register it in Cairo as the marriage took place in egypt. 

I need to send the documents to my husband relatives to process the registration in behalf.

Thanks a lot for all the replies.


----------



## simonsays

Hassli said:


> Thanks rj.uk.
> 
> 
> Visited the phil consulate here in Dubai. I printed and fill up the forms required (passport application and report of birth) along with the required documents.
> 
> However they didn't accept the same as I need to register my marriage first. I went to register my marriage here in dubai but they said not possible Due to the new rule (jurisdiction mandate for every consulates) I need to register it in Cairo as the marriage took place in egypt.
> 
> I need to send the documents to my husband relatives to process the registration in behalf.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the replies.


if there is one thing you can depend on, in Philippines, is their paperwork and bureaucracy ..

Iin my case, the lady took my form, with the copies of the passport, etc. looked at it and said, "please come back tomorrow, as you don't have extra copies of the marriage .. " simply because as per the requirement, I attached only one set of copies .. I was tempted to ask her what makes her think I will not come with more copies, knowing they will find one reason or another to not do their work .. 

When I was asked to make an affidavit and then the lady didn't even read what I wrote - she just stamped it and said "OK, come back next week" and I was pleasantly annoyed that all that they gave me next week was an extract of what i have filled in and nothing more, something that could have been done while waiting .. 

And another time, when I went to get Visa for a colleague, the lady in the Embassy came back promptly and said "he has to get the visa in Delhi" and I am like - why ? when he is a Permanent Resident in Malaysia ... and the same person has obtained visa in the past - she couldn't answer and kept repeating "I understand sir, but ever since we have the rule that he must obtain the visa in Delhi .. " and she kept repeating while she was busy with her iPhone .. 

Sometimes I do feel the Phil Embassy people have ready made answers for rejecting their work than actually doing it ..

Sorry for the rant mode ..


----------



## annabanana34

ecureilx said:


> If you dont' register within 1 year, there is penalty, which is 100% of the original cost - supposedly to notarise the documents (for which I was tempted to ask whether after 1 year, the documents becomes invalid .. ) and you and your wife will have to write a love letter to the NSO stating the reason why you forgot to register
> 
> For the second - No, I don't know ..


HI! Im about to register mine too and I have been married for 4 years now. What do you mean 100% of the original cost? Cost to register the marriage? and along with this I have to write a love letter to NSO? 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## annabanana34

Hassli said:


> Thanks rj.uk.
> 
> 
> Visited the phil consulate here in Dubai. I printed and fill up the forms required (passport application and report of birth) along with the required documents.
> 
> However they didn't accept the same as I need to register my marriage first. I went to register my marriage here in dubai but they said not possible Due to the new rule (jurisdiction mandate for every consulates) I need to register it in Cairo as the marriage took place in egypt.
> 
> I need to send the documents to my husband relatives to process the registration in behalf.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the replies.


Hi! I have the same situation. I want to register my son's birth here in the US. Been married for four years and got married here in the US. I didn't get to register it coz honestly i didn't know you have to. 

Prior to moving back here, we've lived in Korea first and I started the process there. My plan was to have my papers notarized ( application for registration of marriage and late registration ) at the Phil Embassy in Korea then mail it to the consulate in Chicago. The lady at the Phil embassy in Korea said that I don't need to send it thru mail. The Embassy in Korea can endorse it to the Consulate in Chicago but I would have to pay for the cost of mailing, etc. She even backed it up with a DFA Foreign Service Circular 12-12 issued Jan 2012 stating that any embassy can accept a registration of marriage even if it's not under their jurisdiction. But i refused for them to do it because they could not give me an exact amount of how much it will cost them to mail it to Chicago. Btw, i have means to send it on my own so i just needed them to notarize my documents. 

So when i read your post, I was wondering why Dubai did not accept your paperwork. Unless they changed their policy again or there never was such a policy? Hmm...This is just really frustrating..


----------



## Hassli

Hi anna,


I think your case is ok. You don't have a problem in registering your marriage as you are married and gave birth on the same country. Me, I gave birth here in Dubai and married in egypt. I need to register my marriage in Phil. Embassy in egypt then will register my son birth here in Dubai. 

Regards


----------



## annabanana34

Hassli said:


> Hi anna,
> 
> 
> I think your case is ok. You don't have a problem in registering your marriage as you are married and gave birth on the same country. Me, I gave birth here in Dubai and married in egypt. I need to register my marriage in Phil. Embassy in egypt then will register my son birth here in Dubai.
> 
> Regards



Well that's right. I just wish they could make it easier for us to do this. Like register it in any embassy. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hassli

Yes.. How I wish... Thanks


----------



## idiot

*idiot*

Hi
I'm Australian and mistakenly married a Filiapina woman. Is this marriage legal and binding in Australia, we were married in the Phillipines?

All help appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit

idiot said:


> Hi
> I'm Australian and mistakenly married a Filiapina woman. Is this marriage legal and binding in Australia, we were married in the Phillipines?
> 
> All help appreciated, Thanks.


That would depend entirely on the laws of Australia. The United States reserves the right to NOT accept as legal any foreign marriage that is chooses. However, in most cases marriages are recognized without issue.
You would need to check with your own government on the legality of a foreign marriage..


----------



## simonsays

idiot said:


> Hi
> I'm Australian and mistakenly married a Filiapina woman. Is this marriage legal and binding in Australia, we were married in the Phillipines?
> 
> All help appreciated, Thanks.


How do you mistakenly marry somebody ?

If you married in Philippines and followed due process , per Philippines law, it is enforceable in Australia if your spouse notified your embassy, I believe...


----------



## Mazel

Hello!

I would like to check with you guys about my situation.I have to change my last name on my passport since i am married to a romanian citizen and currently living in Romania.So we married in Dubai, do I need to register my marriage contract first before I apply for the change status on my passport?Do I need to go back to Dubai Philippine consulate or In Philippines(Manila) to register?

Looking forward to your answer

Thank you


----------



## Asian Spirit

put.putra said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im Indonesian Married Philippines girl and get married in indonesia last December 2012, because of the visa of my wife is just 60 days, and just short days left after wedding day, we decided to got to Philippines, without report our marriage in the embassy PH in Indonesia yet. and now so frustrating here to me to get clear info where i can report my marriage here i PH (Manila)
> 
> can anyone help me how to process Report of Marriage here in the Philippines, instead of going back to the Philippine Embassy?


It would be best to contact the Indonesian Embassy in Manila to get answers to your question.
They are in the best position to provide you with answers.


----------



## fmartin_gila

Mazel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to check with you guys about my situation.I have to change my last name on my passport since i am married to a romanian citizen and currently living in Romania.So we married in Dubai, do I need to register my marriage contract first before I apply for the change status on my passport?Do I need to go back to Dubai Philippine consulate or In Philippines(Manila) to register?
> 
> Looking forward to your answer
> 
> Thank you


Not sure this will help you, but for info. I am US Citizen, Wife is Filipina. We were married in US and did complete the marriage report in the Los Angeles Consulate of the Philippines. She continued to use her original Passport (Issued by ROP) for all purposes along with our marriage certificate. We transferred here (Philippines) somewhat over 3 years ago. Her Passport expired in early 2017 and at that time she changed her name on the renewed passport. Now she no longer has to carry the marriage cert with her passport when transiting out & into the Philippines.

Fred


----------



## hogrider

Mazel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to check with you guys about my situation.I have to change my last name on my passport since i am married to a romanian citizen and currently living in Romania.So we married in Dubai, do I need to register my marriage contract first before I apply for the change status on my passport?Do I need to go back to Dubai Philippine consulate or In Philippines(Manila) to register?
> 
> Looking forward to your answer
> 
> Thank you


My wife and I are currently living in Dubai. We were married in Seychelles and we knew beforehand that the marriage would have to be registered at the nearest Philippines Embassy, which in the case of Seychelles is in Kenya. A notarized copy of the marriage certificate was sent to the embassy and 3 or 4 months later the NSO Red Ribboned Marriage Certificate was sent to us by courier. Once we had that, we were able to register our marriage at Ministry of Foreign Affairs and at the UAE courts. Only then, was our marriage considered legal in Dubai and we were able to process her residence visa.
As for changing the name in your passport, that is not necessary but probably more convenient. My wife did change hers but her passport was due for renewal within 6 months anyway. Again for this you will need the NSO Red Ribboned marriage certificate.
Additional note here, UK government does not issue certificates acknowledging marriages to foreign spouse. The marriage is considered legal, provided it met all the legal requirements of the country where the marriage took place.


----------



## Gary D

Mazel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to check with you guys about my situation.I have to change my last name on my passport since i am married to a romanian citizen and currently living in Romania.So we married in Dubai, do I need to register my marriage contract first before I apply for the change status on my passport?Do I need to go back to Dubai Philippine consulate or In Philippines(Manila) to register?
> 
> Looking forward to your answer
> 
> Thank you


I would have though you should be able to do it all from your nearest Philippine embassy, is there one in Romania. It would be the first place to start as that is where you will renew your passport.


----------



## hogrider

Gary D said:


> I would have though you should be able to do it all from your nearest Philippine embassy, is there one in Romania. It would be the first place to start as that is where you will renew your passport.


The Embassy in Romania will definitely process the passport application, but if she wants to change her name in the passport to her married name, she will need the NSO registered marriage certificate. I don't believe the embassy there will do that as the marriage took place outside of their jurisdiction.


----------

